# [système] connaitre la date d'installation?

## mobidyc

Bonjour,

question toute bête mais je me demande quand j'ai installé ma gentoo.

y a un an? 2 ans? je sais plus du tout.

y a t'il moyen de connaitre la date d'installation de l'OS ?

--

Mobidyc

----------

## Temet

Sachant que j'ai toujours utilisé les ck-sources, moi j'ai fait comme ça:

```
gentoo ~ # genlop -t ck-sources

 * sys-kernel/ck-sources

     Sun Jul 16 22:13:05 2006 >>> sys-kernel/ck-sources-2.6.17_p1-r2

       merge time: 3 minutes and 14 seconds.
```

Mon premier noyau date donc du 16 Juillet 2006.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ca ne marche que si on n'a pas viré les log d'emerge ...

Une autre méthode un peu plus bourrine :

- monter /boot

- cd /boot/grub/

- ls -la

et regarder la date de création du symlink menu.lst (pas celle de grub.conf puisqu'on le modifie celui-là)

Chez moi, il date du 9 juillet 2006, date d'achat de mon portable ...

EDIT : bien sur, ça ne marche que si tu n'as pas mis d'autre distrib linux sur la même /boot auparavant ou que tu n'as pas complétement effacé ta gentoo en ne gardant que ta /boot entre tempsLast edited by YetiBarBar on Fri Jan 04, 2008 4:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mobidyc

pas mal, ça me donne:

```

#> genlop -t gentoo-sources

 * sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Wed May  3 00:34:37 2006 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r5

       merge time: 16 minutes and 17 seconds.
```

cependant il me semble que j'ai tardé à activer l'option de log de portage (je connaissais pas au début), je suis pas certain que ce soit le plus ancien.

en attendant, très bonne procédure  :Wink: 

pour grub, ça marchera pas chez moi car entre-temps je suis passé de grub à lilo et j'ai viré (y a longtemps) /boot/grub.

--

Mobidyc

----------

## mobidyc

sinon pour la date de création du filesystème /,

ça marche pas non plus, il me semble que je l'avais changé mais il 

a une date de création après la date de compilation du kernel, donc, pas bon:

Filesystem created:       Sat May 20 16:43:05 2006.

j'ai jamais réinstallé mais j'ai du faire beaucoup trop de modif dessus pour avoir une date correcte.

peu importe, come 'était juste par curiosité, je me contenterais de la date approximative du 3 mai 2006  :Wink: 

merci

--

Mobidyc

----------

## kopp

euh, il n'y a rien a activé de particulier pour que portage log les installations de programme.

Sinon, genlop -r indiquera le premier sync

----------

## mobidyc

Salut,

si je me souviens bien (mais je peux me tromper), il y a deux ans il fallait activer les logs ou les rediriger dans le bon répertoire il me semble pour que genlop puisse les analyser, par défaut, ça marchait pas.

mais comme je l'ai dit, c'était il y a deux ans et je peux très bien me gourrer  :Wink: 

en tout cas ça me donne:

```
$> genlop -r

     rsync'ed at >>> Tue May  2 23:32:40 2006

```

héhé   :Cool: 

merci 

--

Mobidyc

----------

